# Strange question about listening and thinking



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I have an odd question. Recently I have made a lot of progress since starting a medication called mirtazapine and listening to a youtube channel called 'completely ordinary' (check it out!). Anyway as things progress my mind is still slow and it's like the RAM in my brain is running at full capacity at all times. I recall times pre-dp when I could simultaneously think whilst following a conversation. I wouldn't completely zone out of what was happening around me and could hold both in a slight way and give them equal attention. This wouldnt be ALL the time but occasionally as it was useful. Has anyone noticed this change since developing DP?... or has it been so long since I was 'normal' that this was never a phenomenon to begin with?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Again! This is a concentration thing....

DP wreaks havoc with concentration levels and as a result multi tasking becomes very difficult....

I used to actually think in the early days that I was loosing my intelligence levels and turning dumb....It was in fact the DP wrecking my attention span...

Its Very very common...

For example i now find it more difficult to do basic maths inside my head (I used to be an A student at maths).....As a result of my DP interfering with my concentration levels I find it hard to focus mentally....................Now if I write these same math problems down on paper I find I still have the same ability to figure them out that i always did....I just cant do them in my head anymore...

This is also why alot of people say they cant multi task anymore since developing DP....

What happens is the DP is forcing you to focus on one task only because its draining your concentration levels...As a result people feel like they are zoning out...

Have you ever noticed since you developed DP that when you are truly focused on a task that its like everything else around you just becomes oblivious...I know I definitely have....Pre DP i could carry out intricate tasks but also was very aware of all things that where going on around me as well...Not anymore...I can only do one thing at a time now....And in fact when I try to multi task now I get overwhelmed and can become stressed and anxious...And those are the last two things a DP sufferer needs....The answer is simple....Slow down people!!!!!!!!!! Slowing down and developing patience works wonders for de-stressing and hence DP levels are reduced.....It takes a little bit of practice though over time...


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! "Have you ever noticed since you developed DP that when you are truly focused on a task that its like everything else around you just becomes oblivious"

EXACTLY this. This is almost verbatim to what I said. It's just really hard. I think there are many many sides to dp, but over thinking is one of them

It may start with one situation or many, where the pain was so unbearable and we just wanted to get rid of this pain but couldn't figure it out. I would think and think but couldn't find a resolution. Mine started from some horrific bullying and I couldn't escape for months.. I could have escaped, but because of my childhood it almost seemed normal, so I tolerated it for a year.. and then lived with the worst of them for another year! This was at uni when I was 'a man'.

The more I think about it the more cruelty I realise I have received in my life. This teaches you to not feel, but think. Dont connect with people detach. Recently speaking honestly with people and also focusing on this pain has helped. Focus on the heart and let the feeling grow. Physical tension often releases when I do


----------

